# our oldest member ??



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

Over the last few weeks i have noticed we have quite a few 'late bloomers' (as one member put it,) join us. So I thought it could be fun to see who our oldest member is.and i'm betting we hear from Dipcdame and GrannieAnnie before we hit the 2nd page :lol:

Putting names and faces together was great.... thank you Emxlfamilyof4


I will admit to being an 'old fart' of 49....... and a half  and i KNOW they're both older than me,


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 1, 2009)

It's grannieannie!!!!!!! Heh heh!!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

CHICKEN.......... admit your age,


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 1, 2009)

who??? ME??????? OKAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY......... I'm as old as my tongue, and a bit older than me teeth......... and hey, whaddya mean, I LOOK older than she does................. BLOOMIN CHEEK!!!!!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 49 years, 11 and a bit months lol... At the end of this month I'll be 48 years, 24 months heehee


----------



## andyh (Oct 1, 2009)

how bout that, I`m the same age as my tongue too!


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 1, 2009)

andyh said:


> how bout that, I`m the same age as my tongue too!



heh heh, cool huh....... AND you'll be a bit older than your teeth too!

c'mon Jax....... wheres the comeback tee hee!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

not if he's got falsies:lol: oh hang on seniors moment.......... thats not right Agggggggh


----------



## andyh (Oct 1, 2009)

Nothing false here, its all me!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

andyh said:


> Nothing false here, its all me!


 
same here, its all me and starting to show signs of wear and tear, or should that be 'experience and wisdom" Nah, who am i kidding, nothing wise between these ears, its all sawdust


----------



## andyh (Oct 1, 2009)

thats abi more solid that what I`ve got!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

andyh said:


> thats abi more solid that what I`ve got!!!


 
:lol: i'm not touching that with a 10ft pole, (or a 6ft russian)

come on lets have some numbers people, at the moment we are looking like a bunch of old seniles who can't remember what the subject was............. you be quiet Dipc......


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 1, 2009)

I am proud to say...I was born in Mt. Gambier South Australia on the 12th of February, 1951..do work that one out fellas........


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

WOOHOOOO, I win.......... both the Old chooks before page 2................. now lets see what the rest of you have got


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 1, 2009)

SEE????? Its NOT me!!!!!!! heh heh

ANNIES the fossil!!!!!! teeeeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## andyh (Oct 1, 2009)

dare I say i.......40


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 1, 2009)

Location: Western Australia
Age/Gender: 58


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 1, 2009)

Grannies still winning...........unless your birthday is between now and feb


----------



## sensations (Oct 1, 2009)

Uuuummm.. What's this subject about again? I seem to have forgotten...

I'm not quite with grannieannie or jaxrfm but bloody close to it :shock::lol:

All I can say is "I started out with nothing ... I still have most of it."


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 1, 2009)

sensations....it's all about finding out who of us the oldest.... and so far it seems to be me.


----------



## andyh (Oct 1, 2009)

I was born bald, broke and wrinkly and I`m working damned hard to go out theame way!!!!


----------



## sensations (Oct 1, 2009)

Andyh that reminds me of a joke...


What's little, old, pink and wrinkly and hangs out grandpa's pant's?






Grandma on washing day.......




> sensations....it's all about finding out who of us the oldest.... and so far it seems to be me.


grannieannie not by much I tell you


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Oct 1, 2009)

19, do i win?


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, none of us had any say on when we were born....so it's not really a competition is it.  I'm really just a big kid.....I'm still the "baby" of my family.  the youngest of 6 kids.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im 95 look at my age/gender..... So i think i win


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 2, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Im 95 look at my age/gender..... So i think i win



yeah baby, but no one believes ya.... :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 2, 2009)

arhhh come on annie!


----------



## Kurama (Oct 2, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> 19, do i win?


 
You win the encouragement award champ. 
Not quite there yet.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 2, 2009)

i was just going to say grandma, 



sensations said:


> Andyh that reminds me of a joke...
> 
> 
> What's little, old, pink and wrinkly and hangs out grandpa's pant's?
> ...


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 2, 2009)

Tell you what guys.....it sneaks up on you sooooo quick you hardly notice it, then suddenly.... you're 40, then 50 and then the 50s are almost gone.....but I love being the age I am....getting older doesn't bother me one bit...though I still haven't figured out who the old gray haired woman I see in the mirror is, but she seems to have moved in with me....so I just have to put up with her, she seems friendly enough.


----------



## ozzieimages (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello Grannieannie
I was born on the 20-7-1951, so I am right there with you enjoying life, I will post a pic as soon as I get one that is acceptable..

Baz


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 2, 2009)

ozzieimages said:


> Hello Grannieannie
> I was born on the 20-7-1951, so I am right there with you enjoying life, I will post a pic as soon as I get one that is acceptable..
> 
> Baz



Hey, babe, we're almost twins.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 5, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Tell you what guys.....it sneaks up on you sooooo quick you hardly notice it, then suddenly.... you're 40, then 50 and then the 50s are almost gone.....but I love being the age I am....getting older doesn't bother me one bit...though I still haven't figured out who the old gray haired woman I see in the mirror is, but she seems to have moved in with me....so I just have to put up with her, she seems friendly enough.


 
 I'm with you when you say it comes and goes so quick, i'm still struggle with the fact my oldest child is nearly 30 and my oldest grandchild is 14 soon :shock:

but your still winning Grannie,


----------



## patonthego (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm 2 years younger. 9th June 1953. I don't consider myself a grannie though!!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 5, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I am proud to say...I was born in Mt. Gambier South Australia on the 12th of February, 1951..do work that one out fellas........


 
I'm sure there are other members out there that can give Grannie a run for her money, or should that be a shuffle for her money  

Don't make me buy her a Tiara.......................


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 5, 2009)

patonthego said:


> I'm 2 years younger. 9th June 1953. I don't consider myself a grannie though!!



HAH! ANOTHER one older than me! Oh happy happy day!!!!!!! Thanks HEAPS Pat!!!!!


----------



## patonthego (Oct 5, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> HAH! ANOTHER one older than me! Oh happy happy day!!!!!!! Thanks HEAPS Pat!!!!!


 
You're welcome!! Only became a snake owner less than 3 years ago. My "baby" will be 3 next month.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 5, 2009)

come on, how do we know pat is older than you.
so your bday was 8/7/194?.
the girls have revealed how old they are, what about yourself?.
if you have previously stated your age i must have missed it.
cheers)







Dipcdame said:


> HAH! ANOTHER one older than me! Oh happy happy day!!!!!!! Thanks HEAPS Pat!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 5, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> come on, how do we know pat is older than you.
> so your bday was 8/7/194?.
> the girls have revealed how old they are, what about yourself?.
> if you have previously stated your age i must have missed it.
> cheers)


 
Its Okay, i've decided she's either been hanging around her CHICKENS so long she's turned into one, 

OR

She is that old that senility has crept in and she can't remember


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a grannie....I have 4 grandsons and 11 step-grandchildren.  Anyway, Grannie Annie sort of rhymes.  

Hey Jax, I don't shuffle...just ask Bev, she saw me doin a bit of skippin...more than she could do.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 6, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Hey Jax, I don't shuffle...just ask Bev, she saw me doin a bit of skippin...more than she could do.


 
I know you don't shuffle, you would put a lot of women a lot younger than yourself to shame, but i figured i'd get a bite out of one of you two, :lol: 
and it seems you are still 'unofficially' still our oldest APS member,

If you still hold the title at Xmas, i may have to ship a Tiara to you.....


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

oh a tiara....I'd like that....Queen Annie....yeah...lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 6, 2009)

my old man is a daily visitor but doesn't post, he's 53


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 6, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> my old man is a daily visitor but doesn't post, he's 53


 

You know whats funny, your 27 and your dad is 53, but im really 14 (;P) and my dad is 56 :shock: hes an old fart!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Raven said:


> You win the encouragement award champ.
> Not quite there yet.


 
Well what do I win for being 17 ?


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Well what do I win for being 17 ?



you win the chance to become 58 one day.... :lol: if you're lucky.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> you win the chance to become 58 one day.... :lol: if you're lucky.


 
Isn't that exciting


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Isn't that exciting



it's actually more fun that you can imagine at the moment.....I love being my age, wouldn't go back to being a teen for anything.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you aren't a crazy grannie who knits 24/7 and insists on going to bed at 5pm haha though from what I've read on other threads I seriously doubt you are!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 6, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I hope you aren't a crazy grannie who knits 24/7 and insists on going to bed at 5pm haha though from what I've read on other threads I seriously doubt you are!


 
ROFPMSL....... knits 24/7??????........in bed by 5pm  go and check out GA's photo album.......... you'lll see how 'sedate' our Queen GrannieAnnie is...... or isn't as the case may be:lol:


----------



## Specks (Oct 6, 2009)

i know one thing is for sure 

im the COOLEST member
who agrees lol


----------



## Rickdejong (Oct 6, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Im 95 look at my age/gender..... So i think i win



dont mean to state the ob\/ious but the username gi\/es it away lol


----------



## ozzieimages (Oct 6, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Hey, babe, we're almost twins.


 
I like that idea but it would be a surprise to my mum. hehehahahaha  

Nice to be part of a community with such a broard range of ages......

Baz.......An oldie but a goodie....Just like you Annie....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Oldest*

Afro would be right up there (sorry mate). Otherwise The Herp Shop's own Brian might possibly be the oldest.


----------



## andyh (Oct 6, 2009)

I reckon I feel the oldest today!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> ROFPMSL....... knits 24/7??????........in bed by 5pm  go and check out GA's photo album.......... you'lll see how 'sedate' our Queen GrannieAnnie is...... or isn't as the case may be:lol:


 
Hahah I am going to go look at her pics right now !


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know how to knit....I rarely go to bed before midnight....though to be honest, my life's probably not terribly exciting.  But when I'm with people I do like to have fun.... I say what I think, and I call a spade a spade, I'm pretty down to earth but not vulgar. I do what I like when I like, because over the years I've earned the right to not care what other people think of me. If people don't like me....it's their problem, I don't try to win popularity contests, I'm just me.  and I love being me. 


MMMMMMMMMMMMMm now what is in my photo album, I've forgotten, better check it out myself.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 6, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I hope you aren't a crazy grannie who knits 24/7 and insists on going to bed at 5pm haha though from what I've read on other threads I seriously doubt you are!



Absolutely fritzi............ she's a bloomin whirlwind, believe me, I know.............. it was me she stayed with while here in SA................................. She has more energy than I'll EVER have!!!! LOL She just went non-stop for the whole week! you just ask Kakariki, or Jaxrtfm - they also have the stretched and aching muscles to prove it too!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

Bev....keep out of it.....just because you're an old fart....lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 6, 2009)

OI..... there's another OLDER than me too, remember!!!!! tee hee!!!!!!! besides, that was a compliment I was paying you, I know you never get them, and so I understand, old girl, how you wouldn't recognise one if it hit you in the face dear!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 6, 2009)

she'd have to have her bifocals on to see it coming ROFL


----------



## Jarden (Oct 7, 2009)

Your bdays same day as mine annie except ur a few decades older then i am


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 7, 2009)

Jarden said:


> Your bdays same day as mine annie except ur a few decades older then i am



PMSL Jarden, Grannieannie LIKES toyboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 7, 2009)

RUN Jarden RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN, she's scarey


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 7, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> RUN Jarden RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN, she's scarey



:shock::shock::shock:yup, I can vouch for that!!!!!!!! ESPECIALLY first thing in the morning before she's dressed!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 7, 2009)

AGGGGHHHHHHHHH, thanks for the mental picture........ how am i supposed to sleep now ?

where are the rest of the seniors ???

All tucked up in bed ?????


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 7, 2009)

this old fart isn't tucked up in bed yet....a bit....f...ed up maybe...lol....

Jarden.........same birthday as me....wow....you must be special then.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 7, 2009)

Your not old till your WRINKLES turn into CRINKLES .........
mine are simply laugh lines at the moment


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 7, 2009)

:lol: GrannieAnnie doesn't have wrinkles or Crinkles but she has A LOT of laugh lines.........


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 7, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> this old fart isn't tucked up in bed yet....a bit....f...ed up maybe...lol....
> 
> Jarden.........same birthday as me....wow....you must be special then.



NO-ONE could ever possibly be a THPETHIAL as you GA!!!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> NO-ONE could ever possibly be a THPETHIAL as you GA!!!!!!!



Nup, sorry kiddo.....THPETHIAL.....isn't even in my dictionary....lol....please explain.

By the sound of the word I don't know if I wanna be it or not. :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 7, 2009)

Then you aint got the right dictionary girlfriend!!!!!!! It means someone who is more than special!!!!!!heh heh


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Then you aint got the right dictionary girlfriend!!!!!!! It means someone who is more than special!!!!!!heh heh



Crap...don't believe it....I'll google it and find out for myself and if that is the real meaning of the word, then you've got the wrong person sunshine...you could apply it to your daughter, or grandaughters....but sure as hell not bloody me. You've read my history, you know what a weirdo I am.....lol


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 7, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Crap...don't believe it....I'll google it and find out for myself and if that is the real meaning of the word, then you've got the wrong person sunshine...you could apply it to your daughter, or grandaughters....but sure as hell not bloody me. You've read my history, you know what a weirdo I am.....lol



Nope, no luck...tried to download a dictionary from google and just about stuffed up the computer...the bloody word isn't worth the effort....


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 7, 2009)

Grannie........ shall I put here what my meaning of that word is? Now I've explained it to you in provate???? HMMMMMMMMMMM??????????????????????????/// heh heh


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 8, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Grannie........ shall I put here what my meaning of that word is? Now I've explained it to you in provate???? HMMMMMMMMMMM??????????????????????????/// heh heh



Honey, you do what your precious little heart leads you to do..... :lol:


----------



## Fester (Oct 8, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Tell you what guys.....it sneaks up on you sooooo quick you hardly notice it, then suddenly.... you're 40, then 50 and then the 50s are almost gone.....but I love being the age I am....getting older doesn't bother me one bit...though I still haven't figured out who the old gray haired woman I see in the mirror is, but she seems to have moved in with me....so I just have to put up with her, she seems friendly enough.


 
Grannie, you beat me by about a year! But you are right, it does sneak up on you! Trouble is, I still try things like I am in my 20's and I suffer!
You know, I can remeber when I first started work at 16, two other blokes were 26, boy I thought they were old! It is all relative! 80 seems old to me now!


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 8, 2009)

Fester said:


> Grannie, you beat me by about a year! But you are right, it does sneak up on you! Trouble is, I still try things like I am in my 20's and I suffer!
> You know, I can remeber when I first started work at 16, two other blokes were 26, boy I thought they were old! It is all relative! 80 seems old to me now!



YAY............ ANOTHER one older!!!!!! Thank you thank you Fester!!!!!! and I too know what it's like to have a 20 year old brain, and have the body yell hang on a minute, now lets sit and have a THINK and a cup of tea before trying THAT!!! LOL


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 8, 2009)

Fester said:


> Grannie, you beat me by about a year! But you are right, it does sneak up on you! Trouble is, I still try things like I am in my 20's and I suffer!
> You know, I can remeber when I first started work at 16, two other blokes were 26, boy I thought they were old! It is all relative! 80 seems old to me now!



I think my brain thinks....mid 30s. I also think that 80 is what could be classified as old, trouble is, my husband is 74 and it's only 6 yrs till he'll be 80 and that sounds scary, even to me. But he's pretty good for his age, people in their 60s are less fit than him.
But physically, I often can't sleep well at night because I have trouble with my right hip. I take about 14 pills a day for various things, and my husband doesn't take any !!  I guess if I did a bit of exercise I'd be better, but I'm a home body and apart from housework and a bit of weeding in the garden, I sit on my bum all day and either read or play on the computer......so naturally, I'm a slob and unfit.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 8, 2009)

May great aunt is 101 or 102 she is still fit as a fiddle and goes down to have a cup of coffee at the local shop every other day!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 8, 2009)

My dad is 99 and the bugger won't fall of his perch either....


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 16, 2009)

If the age is correct on the avatar "sacred_Duc" is much older than grannieannie.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I am proud to say...I was born in Mt. Gambier South Australia on the 12th of February, 1951..do work that one out fellas........


 So you're 58? I just read the age stamp :lol:

I'm the oldest here and everybody knows that


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 17, 2009)

54 today , and still working an 80 hour week . [ workaholic ]


----------



## Lozza (Oct 17, 2009)

patonthego said:


> I'm 2 years younger. 9th June 1953. I don't consider myself a grannie though!!


My dad is one day older than you. He used to take diamond pythons to primary school in his port LOL

Happy Birthday Jungletrans


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jungletrans - What a good day to have it, the same day as the reptile festival thing!!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 18, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> 54 today , and still working an 80 hour week . [ workaholic ]




Happy Birthday.....I hope you had a good one. 

I have days when I feel ancient and days when I feel ugly and just yukkkk.
I have other days when I feel about 40 and not too bad at all. 

I'd be quite happy if there was someone here older than me...lol I mix with people who are mostly older than me all the time.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 18, 2009)

> If the age is correct on the avatar "sacred_Duc" is much older than grannieannie


 
I did a little bit of snooping for posts made by 'sacred_duc' and if his avatar is accurate, then he is one spritely senior, some of the quotes include,

_



"i've travel interstate on weekend to pick up animals finish work 3hr sleep 11hrs on road get animal drive 11hr home sleep" 

Click to expand...

_ 
and he also seems a WoW er (World of Warcraft - on line game - for those that are clueless)

_



"yup wintergrasp lag city 5sec cast time on a instant cast irk join raid group hit stealth ( woots for rogues druids)"

Click to expand...

_ 
Which includes 4 different identities

_



"bah logged on right now geek :O 
71 nightelf hunter 
73 human mage 
70 human rogue 
51 gnome warrior grrrr "

Click to expand...

_ 

does anyone know this 'young' man, and can confirm his age ! ! !


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 18, 2009)

Only the good die young, So all you oldies scare the crap out of me.....


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 18, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> Only the good die young, So all you oldies scare the crap out of me.....




Only the good die young........sorry mate I don't agree..........My mum was 90 when she died and you couldn't get a more beautiful person in the world....


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2009)

*re our*

Here i am,getting old from chasing antelopes and running away from lions,keeps me active


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 18, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> who agrees lol


 A dust-ball rolls by...:lol:


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Oct 19, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> Only the good die young, So all you oldies scare the crap out of me.....


 
Well keep running cause this old bag ( I can't believe I am going to say this) is 63yrs born 9.5.1946 :shock:
So either run in fear or ROFL


----------



## butterfly33 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come on. There must be some people here over 50!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 19, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Well keep running cause this old bag ( I can't believe I am going to say this) is 63yrs born 9.5.1946 :shock:
> So either run in fear or ROFL




Oh that's wonderful :lol: 63, you beat me by a mile....yeahhhhh, I'm no longer the oldest.....I gladly pass my crown to you madam :lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 19, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Well keep running cause this old bag ( I can't believe I am going to say this) is 63yrs born 9.5.1946 :shock:
> So either run in fear or ROFL


 
WOOHOO, we finally found someone to knock queen grannie off her perch, and good for you MrsDragonLady, be loud and proud of your age, don't hide it,,,,,,,,,,,

PS welcome to the old farts club:lol:


----------



## blackduck (Oct 19, 2009)

*Kevin's Rodents*
*Age/Gender: 65 




*

*Kevin tops MrsDragonLady*
*guys win :lol:*


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, this is getting better and better......I'm just a kid again...lol


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 20, 2009)

This is getting better and better.... I feel like a kid again.


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 20, 2009)

blackduck said:


> *Kevin's Rodents*
> *Age/Gender: 65
> 
> 
> ...




This is getting better and better.......I feel like a kid again... :lol:


----------



## blackduck (Oct 20, 2009)

blackduck said:


> *Kevin's Rodents*
> *Age/Gender: 65
> 
> 
> ...


 
'guy's win' :lol::lol::lol: 
now I am going to ROFL


----------



## blackduck (Oct 20, 2009)

wonder if there is anyone older than Kevin


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 20, 2009)

I cant wait to see if we get any other 'bidders' in the age stakes, and if GrannieAnnie is feeling like a kid again that should make the rest of us babies LOL


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Oct 23, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Oh that's wonderful :lol: 63, you beat me by a mile....yeahhhhh, I'm no longer the oldest.....I gladly pass my crown to you madam :lol:


 

Thanks for the 'crown' grannieannie, I suppose someone has to wear it...

Maybe Kevin or someone else will step up and claim it

BUT one day it will be yours again :lol:

I put a crown on the photo of myself below for laughs :shock:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 23, 2009)

Love it Mrs......most elegant indeed....I am your servant your Majesty....


----------



## naledge (Oct 23, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I am proud to say...I was born in Mt. Gambier South Australia on the 12th of February, 1951..do work that one out fellas........



My dad was born in Mt. Gambier in '58 I think xD
Wasn't expecting to see many people from here online.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank You grannieannie
from now on you shall be known as my 'Lady-In-Waiting'
the crown awaits you :lol:


----------



## shane14 (Feb 22, 2010)

14wins 

well theres an oldest thread wheres the youngest? haha 

ive been into reps for ages hhaah


----------

